
Twitter flags Trump tweet featuring fake CNN chyron as 'manipulated media' - Elons_baby
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/503514-twitter-flags-trump-tweet-featuring-fake-cnn-chyron-as-manipulated-media
======
core-questions
I'm glad that all the people who were fooled into thinking that was a real CNN
video have the stalwart folks at Twitter helping them to stay on the straight
and narrow.

Will this "manipulated" warning be a new chyron on SNL as well?

~~~
cygnusxvega
I know you are being sarcastic, but at what value?

One is the office of The POTUS from which only real information should derive,
(this shouldn't involve guessing when he is being facetious ). He clearly
speaks his mind even before the truth. He thought this pandemic was a "hoax."

SNL is entirely for laughs and satire. There is no premise of it being news.
Sure its biased towards a politcal group but it's obvious in its nature and
not coming from an elected official.

Do you trust his opinion because he is the President or because you ONLY trust
Donald?

~~~
core-questions
> One is the office of The POTUS from which only real information should
> derive

Who would think this? Who ever thought this, at any time in history?

> SNL is entirely for laughs and satire. There is no premise of it being news

Au contraire. Plenty of people get all of their "news" through SNL and other
related comedy / parody / punditry shows, running the gamut from John Oliver
to Tucker Carlson. There's plenty of premise of that being 'news' even though
it's all entirely editorialized content designed to push a narrative.

> Do you trust his opinion because he is the President or because you ONLY
> trust Donald?

Do you force everyone into false dichotomies, or do you beat your significant
other?

